
Eternus – Supplement claims to use complex systems science to increase life span - pseudolus
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/beautiful-minds/can-a-pill-really-help-you-live-longer/
======
chriselles
I am an avid fan of nootropic and life extension research and products.

However, is anyone else sceptical of “complex system science” as an analog to
Artificial Intelligence used more by Product Marketing than Research,
Development, and Production?

How do we find nootropic and life extension signal in the marketing noise?

